# GoldenEar Releases New In-Ceiling Speaker Option (SP 652)



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The Baltimore-based company GoldenEar is universally known for its well-reviewed Triton Series of speakers, and the company’s founder, Sandy Gross, is legendary in audio circles. In fact, GoldenEar is far from his first go-around. He also co-founded Definitive Technology and Polk Audio (the latter of which started in a garage with two friends), so it’s safe to say that GoldenEar is backed by established pedigree. 










One of GoldenEar’s lesser-discussed series is called Invisa, which is a collection of four different architectural speakers designed to blend into walls and ceilings. Recently, GoldenEar announced a new member to the series designated as the Invisa StereoPoint SP 652. It’s a single-enclosure in-wall/ceiling speaker that features dual ribbon tweeters.

The company says the SP 652 sets a new standard of design and performance for in-wall and in-ceiling loudspeakers. The speaker’s driver compliment includes one dual-wound voice coil 6.5-inch driver and two high-velocity folded ribbon (HVFR) tweeters, paired with two complex high-quality crossovers. GoldenEar reports a spec frequency response of 25 Hz-35 kHz and looks to be easy to drive (90dB sensitivity). While that response is obviously overstated in terms of truly usable sound, it does indicate that the speaker likely has a fullness and depth to its playback voice. 

What’s interesting is GoldenEar’s use of dual HVFR tweeters, which are precisely mounted in an angled fashion to maximize radiation into a room. The company says the tweeters’ placement also helps to minimize sound quality issues caused by deleterious diffraction effects. Additionally, a specially contoured santoprene anti-resonance control ring is used around the driver and covered surroundings to further boost performance. Users are also given a high-frequency EQ switch to help integrate the SP 652’s sound into any environment.

Completing the package is a standard round micro-perforation grille that affixes via magnets. The grille is paintable to match ceiling or wall colors. Optional square grilles are available for an additional fee.

The SP 652 is due to ship next Wednesday (July 15) at an MSRP of $449 each. For more information, visit GoldenEar.com. 


_Image Credit: GoldenEar_


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

These might be a good option for Atmos :T


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

They might be...although THX is saying their testing is showing that in-ceiling speakers aimed directly down are integrating better than speakers with tweeters tilted toward TMLP...I'm wondering if the orientation of tweeters on this speaker would make it less effective in that roll?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Todd, did they publish any stats or measurement data/criteria in their testing? Too me, that seems a bit odd. Just curious.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

They didn't... Heard it in an interview. Running off memory here, but I'll get the specifics (and a link!!).


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Todd Anderson said:


> They might be...although THX is saying their testing is showing that in-ceiling speakers aimed directly down are integrating better than speakers with tweeters tilted toward TMLP...I'm wondering if the orientation of tweeters on this speaker would make it less effective in that roll?


tilting tweeters prob work but have more of a surround effect.
Perhaps less accurate?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

kingnoob said:


> tilting tweeters prob work but have more of a surround effect.
> Perhaps less accurate?


That's my assumption, too.


----------

